# 2/27/12 - House & Alcatraz cancelled ?



## TiVo_Fanatic

Ok, so right now on FOX there's some BS race goin on thats in like lap 50 of 200. Well, it's 8:10 pm, House is supposed to record but there's this race on. 

Here's some weirdness though.

It's still in the todo list for the 8pm recording but it's not recording. Shouldnt the TiVo still be recording the 8pm - 9pm on FOX since it thinks House is supposed to be on even though it's not ?

Also, I'm guessing Alcatraz is going to be cancelled tonight as well... hows that for a nice screw you and your season pases ?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

There is already a topic about FOX tonight.

LOL and no they are not "Cancelled"


----------

